# RCI's 5-Days Exchange-Power drops to 5



## Cruiser Too (Feb 22, 2012)

Has anyone experience the following condition ? 

I received RCI's "5-Days Exchange-Power drops to 5" email.
I log-in. Then select a resort and then "Check Availability"...
NOTHING happens !!!

Earlier this morning, I was able to see a resort's availability,
but since then, NOTHING ! 

Tried on FireFox and Internet-Explorer.

TIA


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 22, 2012)

I have the same problem and i even tried to click the compatability button, nothing works.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 22, 2012)

I am using Explorer and can't get it to work either.  Maybe it is in overload!


----------



## Cruiser Too (Feb 22, 2012)

Kinda (sickly) glad to hear others are experiencing the same problem.
For a minute there... I suspected I was messing up royally.

*Weird !!!! *


----------



## Cruiser Too (Feb 22, 2012)

UPDATE !!!
I used RCI's "Live Help" and received this response:
" _7:48:33 PM : AgentDan J.: We apologize for the problem you encountered online with our website. Unfortunately, RCI.com is currently experiencing a temporary problem with the special. Technical staff is aware of the issue and is working diligently to correct it as quickly as possible. We appreciate your patience in the interim and encourage you to try again at a later time_."

It'll probably take RCI 5-Days to correct the problem.
Of course.. the special will be over in 5-Days.
"Bait and Switch" ???


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 22, 2012)

Doug.Kaya said:


> It'll probably take RCI 5-Days to correct the problem.
> Of course.. the special will be over in 5-Days.
> "Bait and Switch" ???


Anytime they've had technical problems during a promotion, they've always extended the promotion.  They run the promotions to clear out excess inventory.


----------



## catwgirl (Feb 23, 2012)

If you see a resort that you are interested in that is listed, just do a regular search.  Some of the available weeks will be there with a slash mark over the regular points cost and it will show as available for 5 points.  There are some good deals there.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Feb 23, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> Anytime they've had technical problems during a promotion, they've always extended the promotion.  They run the promotions to clear out excess inventory.



Thanks Michael.
It would have been nice, if the agent I communicated with,
mentioned their normal practice.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Feb 23, 2012)

catwgirl said:


> If you see a resort that you are interested in that is listed, just do a regular search.  Some of the available weeks will be there with a slash mark over the regular points cost and it will show as available for 5 points.  There are some good deals there.



Thanks Catwgirl !!!

PS: Your "handle" (catwgirl) sounds familiar.
I used to host local TUG gatherings in the Concord/Walnut Creek area.

Did you attend one of them ?


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 23, 2012)

yesgterday it didn't even work for a regular search.  today it was working, but i noticed one week out of 36 available was marked down.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 23, 2012)

I had a 5 TPU deposit credit, so it was REALLY easy for me to find the sale weeks.  FWIW, they are all from now through March.

I never got the email announcing the sale, for some reason, but I did see it here.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Feb 25, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> Anytime they've had technical problems during a promotion, they've always extended the promotion.  They run the promotions to clear out excess inventory.



Think Again Fella !

They did NOT extend the 5-Day sale period
I still am not able to see "availability"


----------



## Margariet (Feb 25, 2012)

Doug.Kaya said:


> Think Again Fella !
> 
> They did NOT extend the 5-Day sale period
> I still am not able to see "availability"



You can find the resorts by looking for the red tags. There are lots of them, all over the catalogue. They are still there.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Feb 25, 2012)

Margariet said:


> You can find the resorts by looking for the red tags. There are lots of them, all over the catalogue. They are still there.


I think RCI wasn't overly concerned about fixing the "bug" in their system.

I take a peek using your method Margariet.
Thanks !


----------



## Cruiser Too (Feb 25, 2012)

Margariet said:


> You can find the resorts by looking for the red tags. There are lots of them, all over the catalogue. They are still there.



*WHAT* "red tags" ???

I hopped over to this page http://www.rci.com/RCI/weeks/searchResults.do
and saw RCI in "red" for: Aquamarine Villas  (#1207) 

Clicked on Check Availability and up popped *NUTHIN'*

Life is too short to be continuously frustrated.
Gonna check availability with II


----------



## Margariet (Feb 25, 2012)

Doug.Kaya said:


> *WHAT* "red tags" ???
> 
> I hopped over to this page http://www.rci.com/RCI/weeks/searchResults.do
> and saw RCI in "red" for: Aquamarine Villas  (#1207)
> ...



Don't see any red tag for # 1207 !


----------



## Cruiser Too (May 14, 2012)

*Here We Go... AGAIN !!!!*

Received *another* email this morning from RCI announcing: _Exchange-Trading-Power Slashed to 5 Points_... 

And AGAIN I wasn't able to see "Availability".
The only consistent message on every attempt was:
_
Click Here for new Weeks Cancellation Policy
_
*Am I being punished by God for "playing doctor" when I was a child ???*


----------



## BevL (May 14, 2012)

Doug.Kaya said:


> Received *another* email this morning from RCI announcing: _Exchange-Trading-Power Slashed to 5 Points_...
> 
> And AGAIN I wasn't able to see "Availability".
> The only consistent message on every attempt was:
> ...



It did work once for me for one resort, but then nada.


----------



## Cruiser Too (May 14, 2012)

BevL said:


> It did work once for me for one resort, but then nada.



Hi BevL  
"_Long time no see_"

I guess it's the luck of the draw, whether one gets to see any "availability".


----------



## MichaelColey (May 14, 2012)

I can see it, but I can't find a way to see JUST the sale inventory.  If you have a 5 TPU deposit, it should be easier.  I did last time, but I used it during the sale!  Now, my smaller deposits (and deposit credits) are 2, 3, 10 and some that are higher.


----------



## LisaH (May 14, 2012)

Doug.Kaya said:


> Thanks Catwgirl !!!
> 
> PS: Your "handle" (catwgirl) sounds familiar.
> I used to host local TUG gatherings in the Concord/Walnut Creek area.
> ...



Hey Doug! Long time no see! Yes I do remember the old TUG gatherings years back. Now that Fern and KathyQ have both moved away and you are pretty absent from this board, we have not had one for years. Maybe it's time to get together again this summer?


----------



## Cruiser Too (May 14, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> I can see it, but I can't find a way to see JUST the sale inventory.  If you have a 5 TPU deposit, it should be easier.  I did last time, but I used it during the sale!  Now, my smaller deposits (and deposit credits) are 2, 3, 10 and some that are higher.



I would think if you used your "10" and request "Match my deposit"
you'd see all the 5's.

Dunno... RCI works in strange ways.


----------



## Cruiser Too (May 14, 2012)

LisaH said:


> Hey Doug! Long time no see! Yes I do remember the old TUG gatherings years back. Now that Fern and KathyQ have both moved away and you are pretty absent from this board, we have not had one for years. Maybe it's time to get together again this summer?



I lost interest in hosting the gatherings because of an influx of a group who wanted to "take over".  
Don't remember but they may have been a WorldMark group ??? 

The "self-appointed" leader of that group wasn't satisfied with the gatherings and kept pestering me with:

"_Why don't we do it this way... and that way_"
Don't remember his name... I think he was from India or the Middle-East.

I bit my tongue and didn't tell him:

"_Why don't you start your own group?_"
Instead... I disappeared. 
Don't have any interest or time for _Rabble-Rousers_.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 14, 2012)

Doug.Kaya said:


> I would think if you used your "10" and request "Match my deposit"
> you'd see all the 5's.
> 
> Dunno... RCI works in strange ways.


Yes, I do see all the 5's, but I also see a TON of other 6-10 TPU inventory.

Last time they ran this, when I searched using my 5 TPU deposit, a large portion of what showed up was the sale inventory.  (There's other 2-5 TPU inventory, but not a lot.)


----------



## Cruiser Too (May 14, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> Yes, I do see all the 5's, but I also see a TON of other 6-10 TPU inventory.



You *DON'T* want to do this but... you could combine your 2 and 3 to get a 5  

That would be akin to cutting off your nose to spite your face :rofl:


----------



## LisaH (May 14, 2012)

Doug.Kaya said:


> I lost interest in hosting the gatherings because of an influx of a group who wanted to "take over".
> Don't remember but they may have been a WorldMark group ???
> 
> The "self-appointed" leader of that group wasn't satisfied with the gatherings and kept pestering me with:
> ...



Oh that's too bad. I remember those gatherings fondly. Most of us were pretty nice I think  Oh I think I remember that guy. He is no longer on TUG I believe. 

How are you and Didi doing? Hope you are both well...


----------



## Cruiser Too (May 14, 2012)

LisaH said:


> Oh that's too bad. I remember those gatherings fondly. Most of us were pretty nice I think



Almost everyone was a ball to be with !
Lots of cheer and sharing of T.S. info
Munching on pizza, salads, beer, soft-drinks
Later on moving to _Fuddruckers_ for wonderful burgers.
Fond memories !!!



LisaH said:


> How are you and Didi doing? Hope you are both well...



We're both fully retired and as McDonalds says: "Loving it".

How about you... retired ???
Buying more T.S.'s ???


----------



## LisaH (May 14, 2012)

Doug.Kaya said:


> Almost
> 
> We're both fully retired and as McDonalds says: "Loving it".
> 
> ...



I wish! both of us are still working full time. Kids have grown and left home though. Sold or given away majority of our timeshare weeks. Let's chat off line...


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (May 15, 2012)

Doug.Kaya said:


> Why don't we do it this way... and that way



always the worst


----------



## catwgirl (May 15, 2012)

Hey Doug,

Yes, I used to attend your meetings.  How've you been?  Time to schedule another gathering.  I see I am responding to an old post, sorry I didn't see it before.



Doug.Kaya said:


> Thanks Catwgirl !!!
> 
> PS: Your "handle" (catwgirl) sounds familiar.
> I used to host local TUG gatherings in the Concord/Walnut Creek area.
> ...


----------



## Cruiser Too (May 15, 2012)

catwgirl said:


> Hey Doug,
> 
> Yes, I used to attend your meetings.  How've you been?  Time to schedule another gathering.  I see I am responding to an old post, sorry I didn't see it before.



Hi CatWGirl !!!
_
Long time no see !!!
_


----------

